# HORSE ABUSE ALERT!



## DreamStoneRanch (Feb 2, 2010)

My friend told me about this...please spread the word...please....

SPREAD THE WORD WI: Sterling Rachwal has been released from jail and is supposed to be living near Fond du Lac. His history is worrisome for all horse owners. He was incarcerated after sexually abusing horses and in at least one case the horse died. His family lives in Waupaca county but he has been charged in other counties as well. He has a FaceBook profile & friends with horses.

http://mhwf.websitetoolbox.com/post?id=4359214&trail=25

I hope he tangles with the wrong equine that KILLS HIM!!!

I've heard he's already doing this again :

here is his face book....(http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1625623660


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 2, 2010)

theres another thread on this on the back porch too

-here


----------



## DreamStoneRanch (Feb 2, 2010)

GOOD, I saw that it is posted there also. I was not sure where 2 post this at least it will get around!


----------

